# Library Spotlight - Infinite Brass



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 15, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-brass
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## I like music (Apr 16, 2020)

I love your reviews. One reason is that you let the library play/do the 'talking'. Super informative given that a lot of the time people want to see and hear how the library sounds and also how it operates.

Some reviewers fall in love with their own voice, which can be problematic at times.


----------



## gussunkri (Apr 16, 2020)

I like music said:


> I love your reviews. One reason is that you let the library play/do the 'talking'. Super informative given that a lot of the time people want to see and hear how the library sounds and also how it operates.
> 
> Some reviewers fall in love with their own voice, which can be problematic at times.


I couldn’t agree more!


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah, I love how he just has a sequence with all the instruments so you hear the voices. THEN he gives his opinion and a brief mention of his music or Patreon or whatever


----------



## MisteR (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for this. One thing I would like to hear are those low register brass lines without all the ambience. The tone slips a little for me there. Specifically the Bass & contrabass trombone, if I remember correctly. How does it sound with just close and maybe a little mid?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 16, 2020)

MisteR said:


> Thanks for this. One thing I would like to hear are those low register brass lines without all the ambience. The tone slips a little for me there. Specifically the Bass & contrabass trombone, if I remember correctly. How does it sound with just close and maybe a little mid?


Here's the bass trombone, contrabass trombone and tuba with a mid setting and a dry setting.









Mid & Dry IB.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## MisteR (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks, very helpful! Definitely moving to the top of my must buy list.


----------



## LamaRose (May 14, 2020)

Great effort on the part of Aaron Venture... the library sounds killer. Thank you, Cory, for this excellent review.


----------

